# Echo CS-3000 Info Needed



## jerry63 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an Echo CS 3000 Top Handle climbing Saw that is still in unused
condition. I have had it about ten years, bought it new, it has never
been cranked or even had gas or chain oil put in it.

It has been stored inside, controlled temp, collecting dust for those ten years. 
Is there anything that could have deteriorated, ie possible dry rot on any rubber or nylon parts, etc?

As most know, Echo doesn't make this say anymore and I don't know what year this model was discontinued. 
I think it may have been replaced by he CS-360,,, same size engine anyway.

I am wanting to sell this 10 +/- year old, never used saw locally on Craigslist
but wondering what would be a fair price to ask. 
I think the model CS-360 sells for about $200+tax at HD. 

Thanks ahead for any advice on a fair price to ask for this mint nos saw.

jerry


----------



## jerry63 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Ooops, wrong forum*

I think I should have posted my Echo 3000 question at another forum.

My apologies
jerry


----------



## Small Job Tim (Feb 11, 2009)

*3000*

how much are you thinking of selling this saw?? How heavy is it??


----------



## wahlturfcare (Feb 11, 2009)

before running it, i would pull the air cleaner cover off and feel the hoses if you can to see if they are hard, check the plug for to see if it is still clean or not. then try to start it with fresh gas.
Being a older saw you might ask up to half price as thats what newer ones bring on Ebay. look it up on ebay and ones of the samm cc's to see what they bring.
Do you have any pictures of it? I may be interested in it if you would want to ship.


----------



## jerry63 (Feb 11, 2009)

Before posting here I did go to Ebay and found a couple of saws
like mine in the completed items. One sold for $111 and the other
for $137.50. Both of those appear to be in good shape but have definately been used.

All the reviews I found on the saw online say it's a great saw.
The only negative, or con, that I read was it was hard to get parts for it
in India. What a bummer. 

The unique situation I'm in is having a brand new, but 10 year old saw.
Or,, New Old Stock,,, for lack of a better term. There are very few, if any,
of those round probably.

My delema and the reason I've posted, if I gas and oil it up and start
it running, it will instantly be a "used saw". It's like brand new right now.
If I tested it, a potential buyer would never believe me if 
I told them the saw was 10 years old but hasn't been run but 10 seconds total time. 
This is a helluva conundrum aint it? 

The dry weight of the saw says 3.2 kg which is about 7lbs I think.
I don't have a photo of mine but it's exactly like the one here.
http://www.lawnequip.co.uk/echo_chainsaws/echo_chainsaw_CS3000.htm

I'd rather sell it locally,,, mid Mississippi,,, and not have the headaches of shipping it. 

jerry


----------



## computeruser (Feb 11, 2009)

You should be able to get about $175 NOS.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 11, 2009)

$100-150 depends if you want ta sell it or keep it. i got two cs300 on clearance 98.00 each at the depot. they are not a pro saw, the weight is un-even and the power is lacking, however they are great saws, many chainsaw-artists like them, they have a good warranty as well. if you want to sell it don't ever start it. if it has all the original paperwork that should help the sale. tree climbers don't really like echo brand saws but fence company's love e'm. this prolly b a good saw fer small job tim


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 12, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> tree climbers don't really like echo brand saws but fence company's love e'm. this prolly b a good saw fer small job tim



they do when they run over their ms200t stihl.............:bang:


----------



## jerry63 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Sold*

Thanks guys,

I posted the little saw on Craigslist for 150$ this morning and it sold
for that about 5 hours later for 150. It sold over the phone with
no questions asked except hold it for him until he got here. 

Twas an elderly guy that wanted it to maintain his pecan orchard and
wanted one with a top handle so I sold the handle for 150,,, the saw
just happened to be attached to it. 

Thanks again for all the help,,

jerry


----------

